# New Soap Lye Calculator, Oil and Soap Recipe Database



## mcnazar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I got hooked on soap making last year and just finished developing Soapee after being frustrated with existing soap calculators.

Soapee is a Lye calculator and a soap and oil database. It is ad free and I've release the website source code to the public domain (i.e. it is free of copyright) and it can be found on GitHub here.

I would love to hear your ideas and improvements on the dedicated Soapee pages on Facebook and Reddit.

I hope you find Soapee useful 

Please accept my sincerest apologies if this is not relevant or if I've violated any group rules on posting website links.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

There's always room for improvement. Some soap recipe calcs including Soapcalc can be overwhelming until one gets used to using them. That said, I would be frustrated if I were limited to using Soapee as my recipe calc because you limit soapers to defining the water in the recipe based on "water as % of oils". There are some serious issues that can occur by using "water as % of oils" compared with lye solution concentration or water:lye ratio. See http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53642


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback DeeAnne!!

I mostly make KOH based liquid soaps and have never paid that much attention to the lye water ratio. 

Super thanks for the link! I've been wanting to know more about that for a while.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

My criticism of "water as % of oils" is as valid for KOH soap as well as NaOH soap.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 6, 2015)

I agree with Dee.  I much prefer setting the concentration of my lye solution to using water as % of oils.  The default way always gives me issues with lots of ash, or a hard time unmolding.  Of course I could just use your site to get the amount of lye to use and calculate my own water amount, but for a new soaper or someone who has problems with math...    

I do like the interface, and really like the way it is presented.  I might try it out next time I decide to play with a recipe.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 6, 2015)

I agree with DeeAnna  on the lye concentration measure.  Otherwise, I really liked the simplicity of this format, I found it easier to find things I was looking for on the page, and loved that there were no ads.  Have not yet run through a recipe and saved/printed it so that I can provide a thoughtful assessment, but I give it a thumbs-up at this point!

ETA:  Also, it is v. generous of you to make it open-source.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks all for the feedback!!

I'll add an additional option for the water section to specify concentration rather than % of oils.



DeeAnna said:


> My criticism of "water as % of oils" is as valid for KOH soap as well as NaOH soap.


 
Thank you very much for the feedback for the link regarding using Lye Concentration.

I've gone ahead and implemented an additional option in the "Amount of water in recipe" section where either water as % of oils or lye concentration can be specified 

Again, super thanks!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 6, 2015)

I really really like it, used it on my phone and it works very well. 

I like that you now added the lye % amount. My favorite part is it works perfectly on my phone. 

I will probably be using this calculator from now on.  Gotta make a few comparisons on it first though.

Oh man, I love the oils tab


----------



## not_ally (Aug 6, 2015)

I also like that you can save as many recipes as you want, by name and description, unlike w/Soapcalc.  And MMS maybe?  A while since I  used that one.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice program, easy to use. Like the fact that you have fragrance as a percentage and not a certain amount ppo. Only thing was, it was difficult to scroll up and down the list of oils on my iPad but the search feature made up for it. It's also very cool that you can look at the soap properties and the fatty acid profile changing as you are adding or removing oils to the recipe. I will definitely be using it once I'm done comparing the lye calculations with the ones on soap calc which I'm using now. The one recipe I tried definitely matched up.
Thank you for making it .

ETA: just wondering if the recipes you have up there are user recipes? Do all the saved recipes with no visibility restrictions go up there?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 6, 2015)

I was wondering, sometimes I like to look at my formulas in varying units for example, I'll look at my total batch weight in pounds, oils in ounces and fragrance in grams (Maybe I'm crazy like that). Is there any way a "show me ALL the units" option is possible? This is specifically for the % based soap recipes.

And I totally understand if not!!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## tarkus (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you a programmer ?


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice Interface; Good job!

I really like the functionality on creating a recipe.  I have a few thoughts on the print-out... based on how I assume most folks would use it. I'm also a bit freaky about visual clutter... I design business intelligence visualizations for my day job and have a hard time not being nitpicky. 

Please don't take all these as any indication I don't like what you've done

1. Move Lye, Water, and FO amounts up near the oils since those are measurements we care about.
2. Move Notes section directly below the measurement section.
3. Under Recipe Totals, do not repeat the word "Weight" instead, make that word appear in a vertical column in front of those rows.
4. Move UOM to their own columns.
5. Right Justify all quantities.
6. Enable multi-select user control over which UOMs are displayed. Grams would be a handy default.
7. Condense rows for Superfat, Lye Concentration, Water:Lye Ratio, Saturated:Unsaturated. You could probably fit that into 2 lines.
8. Remove the word "Ratio".
9. Condense the Fatty Acids to fit 2 per row.
10. Determine MAX length of Oil.  Move the UOM and quantities to display closer to to the word.
11. Add check box to right of all measurements.
12. Pick a consistent decimal rounding scheme for all like measurements (especially under the Recipe Totals section... currently some go to three spaces and some go to one space).
13. Differentiate the section headers... Maybe a gray background or all caps?

Whew, sorry I'm a big jerk.  I do really like it though!


----------



## Jstar (Aug 7, 2015)

Love how this works..however is this just for online use? If yes, do you plan on making an option for downloading and using offline?


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 7, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> just wondering if the recipes you have up there are user recipes? Do all the saved recipes with no visibility restrictions go up there?



I've super happy you like soapee 

All the recipes visible on soapee are user submitted and marked as public. Recipes can be marked public (listed on soapee), private (only visible to the author) or friends (only visible to author and friends). Recipe visibility can be changed at any time.

Hope that helps 



galaxyMLP said:


> I was wondering, sometimes I like to look at my formulas in varying units for example, I'll look at my total batch weight in pounds, oils in ounces and fragrance in grams (Maybe I'm crazy like that). Is there any way a "show me ALL the units" option is possible? This is specifically for the % based soap recipes.
> 
> And I totally understand if not!!



Soapee almost does that 

When in Percentage mode and selecting a unit other than grams, all weights are listed with both the selected unit (i.e. ounces) along with grams. It also converts between the units when switching (i.e. 100g -> 3.5oz)... I thought that was a nice feature  

I'll have a think about showing weights in all units on the recipe print-out as I have more space to play with there.



tarkus said:


> Are you a programmer ?



Guilty as charged 

Here is my GitHub page.

I developed soapee because (a) I like making soap and kept loosing all my soapcalc print-outs and notes and (b) I wanted to play with ReactJS. 

Fingers crossed React Native will start supporting Android in September after which I plan to develop an Android version of soapee.



snappyllama said:


> I have a few thoughts on the print-out...



Wow!...... WOW!!

THIS! IS! AWESOME!! 

Thank you SO MUCH for your time and for sharing your suggestions. UI isn't my strongest suit (I'm more technical than creative) so I'll be studying and implementing as much of these as I can!!

Again, I can't thank you enough!!



Jstar said:


> Love how this works..however is this just for online use? If yes, do you plan on making an option for downloading and using offline?



Sorry but it's online only for now but I plan on making and Android app in a few months.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 7, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Soapee almost does that
> 
> When in Percentage mode and selecting a unit other than grams, all weights are listed with both the selected unit (i.e. ounces) along with grams. It also converts between the units when switching (i.e. 100g -> 3.5oz)... I thought that was a nice feature
> 
> I'll have a think about showing weights in all units on the recipe print-out as I have more space to play with there.


Yes! I noticed this after I posted this of course!! This will be my go to calc now! I'm very excited! 

I'm not sure about anyone else but, I love soapcalc its UI was pretty terrible though. And trying to use it on mobile was always a nightmare for me (and that's usually how I ended up using it so...)


----------



## JayJay (Aug 7, 2015)

This is wonderful! Thank you for making this. And congratulations on your accomplishment! It's really modern and beautiful. It also feels more current with regard to the social network feel. Nice. 

I am not as advanced as most people who have replied. From my perspective, I would like to see my information in grams and also be able to enter my oils as percentages. Maybe my brain has been too trained by soap calc, but I like to record and enter recipes by percentages of oils that total 100. 

One more thought-- on another thread, several of us apple users were looking for a soapmaking software (to track inventory, sales, and save recipes) that is compatible with apple. You could stand to make a load of money if you did that.  I would be happy to be on your focus group to test it. And I would be happy if you let me have it for free for making the suggestion and "helping" you to develop it.


----------



## osso (Aug 7, 2015)

First impressions - I really like the format. I just played with the calculator a little bit and haven't printed a recipe yet, but it is very user friendly. Maybe for "water amount" add a lye:water option like soapcalc has available. Not necessary as you can use lye percent, but some people are used to and like that option.

Another thing I think would be cool is a function to discount total water for another additive. (Simple math really, but it would be a neat feature). For example, if I want to add coconut milk in a split method I would make my lye solution at 50% with water and add the rest of whatever my total is with coconut milk. I think there would have to be an option to either use a max lye concentration of 50% or input the weight of the water substitute additive that you would like to use. This is just me going off the deep end though 

Also (sorry I haven't seen a printout), populating an ingredients list by weight (with optional additives input by weight) would be cool.

I like the recipe section, the option to save and make private or share, and co7mments.

The oils tab is great as well. I was putting something like it together by spreadsheet...nice job on it.

I appreciate your work on it and applying the feedback here.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 7, 2015)

Another note/request:  would it be poss, for FO/EO amounts, to include a __ oz/ppo option?  Not a hard thing to figure out yourself, of course, but many of us are used to this option.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 8, 2015)

JayJay said:


> One more thought-- on another thread, several of us apple users were looking for a soapmaking software (to track inventory, sales, and save recipes) that is compatible with apple. You could stand to make a load of money if you did that.  I would be happy to be on your focus group to test it. And I would be happy if you let me have it for free for making the suggestion and "helping" you to develop it.



Thanks JayJay 

Unfortunately I don't develop for Apple specifically; only for the web. Having said that, I intend to add costing functionality to Soapee to track oil costs and calculate price/bar.



osso said:


> Maybe for "water amount" add a lye:water option like soapcalc has available. Not necessary as you can use lye percent, but some people are used to and like that option.
> 
> Another thing I think would be cool is a function to discount total water for another additive. (Simple math really, but it would be a neat feature). For example, if I want to add coconut milk in a split method I would make my lye solution at 50% with water and add the rest of whatever my total is with coconut milk. I think there would have to be an option to either use a max lye concentration of 50% or input the weight of the water substitute additive that you would like to use. This is just me going off the deep end though :



Yup, I'll be adding a "water amount" as lye:water option very soon . Also, the water discount is a great idea. 



not_ally said:


> Another note/request:  would it be poss, for FO/EO amounts, to include a __ oz/ppo option?  Not a hard thing to figure out yourself, of course, but many of us are used to this option.



Definitely !! I'll be adding that very soon.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 8, 2015)

One feature I'd like is the ability to more easily save my recipe locally. I keep an Evernote notebook of all my recipes, for long term note taking. Currently, I use the Evernote Chrome Extension to clip SoapCalc "View/Print Recipe" screen as an article into my Evernote notebook stack.  

If you were to have the functionality to PRINT TO SCREEN that opens your print out into a new browser window instead of going straight into the print page printer-control window, I could continue to use that functionality.  I believe this functionality would enable OneNote users to accomplish this same task.

Kudos on the work you've done!


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 9, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> If you were to have the functionality to PRINT TO SCREEN that opens your print out into a new browser window instead of going straight into the print page printer-control window



Great idea!! I've added it to the project page.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2015)

I do like this. Its a lot simpler then soapcalc but still has most of the same features I'm used too. Can't wait to see it once its updated. The one thing I'd really like though is a printer friendly version, where you can just get the recipe and qualities without the list of oils and what not.
I use evernote to save my recipes and as soapee is right now, its incompatible with evernote. The page is too wide to be properly viewed in evernote.


----------



## ngian (Aug 10, 2015)

Well done mcnazar!

I also like this new and somehow minimal calculator and I think I'll be using it from now on. I have a few comments from my first usage this morning:



The Stable property I guess is for Creamy in Soapcalc. But I think that this nice Soapee calc might needs to change the names of the properties -according to DeeAnna's messages- to a more logical ones and also add new name such as "Long Lasting" and not use the old ones that soapcalc has. See the thread here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=383997#post383997. It is time to make better this section relying on DeeAnna's and others contribution.
I really like the way someone can lookup/add an oil to a recipe, it is very fast but I don't like that when you print (to a pdf printer driver) or view my recipes the oils are sorted alphabetically. I had the oils sorted/added from the one that has the max % in the recipe to the least. I like to have this sorting all the time. It will be also very convenient to be able to sort the oils after someone adds them to the recipe (via arrows up/down or by drag an drop to re-order)
I also think that when you want to start a new recipe you must close the webpage/tab and reopen the url in order to see a new blank recipe or else you will always see the last recipe that was developed. There should be a CREATE NEW button to avoid this.
One final remark for now is that the sat : unsat value is wrong in comparison to soapcalc's values. It gives me 35 : 59 when soapcalc gives 41:59 and in another recipe it gives 47:48 instead of soapcalc's 50:50. The total needs to be 100. Might need to look up in the code for errors.
I also love the oils tab which is customizable and informative page when someone needs to design a recipe.

Thank you for contributing to the soaping community. I'll be waiting for the android version!

Nikos

ETA:
Also in my recipes it will be convenient to be able to delete a recipe, and also to add a small photo to it.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 10, 2015)

ngian said:


> Well done mcnazar!
> 
> I also like this new and somehow minimal calculator and I think I'll be using it from now on. I have a few comments from my first usage this morning



Super thanks for the most excellent feedback! 

I've added these as project tickets.

Also thank you for DeeAnne's post on oil properties. I should be able to add a longevity property in the next few minutes but the post also provides excellent information on calculating the other properties. I will be taking a closed look!


----------



## MissBee (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh man. I really like this. I love the idea of sharing any recipes that work out publicly in an easy access database.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 11, 2015)

I really liked it!  A great resource.   Thanks for making it available.  I downloaded your oils; it is one of the most comprehensive lists I've seen and it is very easy to find what I'm looking for.  Thanks again for sharing it.  Awesome.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Aug 11, 2015)

So so soooo excited! And i haven't even checked it out yet! But just based on everyone's comments i can't wait to calculate my next batch! Thank you for creating and sharing this with us!


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Aug 11, 2015)

Just wanted to say a big THANKS for this!!! I really like it!! And I really appreciate your dedicating all this time to create this and improve it! It 's great you do that...

Thanks again!!!


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 11, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Also thank you for DeeAnne's post on oil properties. I should be able to add a longevity property in the next few minutes but the post also provides excellent information on calculating the other properties. I will be taking a closed look!



Quick update on this: I've added a longevity property to oils but it's taking me slightly longer than I expected as I decided to redo how oil properties are stored in the database. This also touches on why the saturated:unsaturated calculations are slightly off. 

The next update should fix both.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 11, 2015)

I used this last night to make a batch and its AMAZING. I love that I can adjust my amounts and it changes in real time. That's just fantastic!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 11, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Thanks JayJay
> 
> Unfortunately I don't develop for Apple specifically; only for the web. Having said that, *I intend to add costing functionality to Soapee to track oil costs and calculate price/bar.*
> 
> ...



Wonderful.  Will you let us know when you've done that?


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 12, 2015)

JayJay said:


> Wonderful.  Will you let us know when you've done that?



I've just updated Soapee  .

Please see this post for update details.

The project issues page shows features I am currently developing (in no particular order).


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 13, 2015)

JayJay said:


> * I intend to add costing functionality to Soapee to track oil costs and calculate price/bar.*



Hi JayJay,

Very sorry, I just noticed the emphasis from your post (I was a a bit swamped yesterday).

I'm still formulating how the pricing mechanism will work and already have a few implementation ideas.

Unfortunately I can't give an estimate yet but tentatively hope it will be released towards the end of August.

I'll post to this thread as soon as the feature becomes available!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 13, 2015)

This has me really excited, I'm going to go and check it out


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 13, 2015)

This is awesome. Love that it works on mobile. Very helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Susie (Aug 13, 2015)

I make quite a bit of liquid soap, and much prefer the 1:3 ratio of KOH to H2O.  Any possibility of letting us set that ratio up?

By the way, I must tell you that I absolutely LOVE this lye calculator.  Being able to set the lye purity is sheer genius!  I can see all changes as I make them(without going to another screen), and I can save the recipe!  This is going to be my go-to calculator from now on.


----------



## FerrisWheel (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks awesome!

Will put some of my recipes on once I have seen how they come out.

Good work!:smile:


----------



## JayJay (Aug 13, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Hi JayJay,
> 
> Very sorry, I just noticed the emphasis from your post (I was a a bit swamped yesterday).
> 
> ...


Wonderful!!


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 13, 2015)

Absolutely wonderful calculator, well done!  Off to explore it in depth, thank you so much.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 14, 2015)

Susie said:


> I make quite a bit of liquid soap, and much prefer the 1:3 ratio of KOH to H2O.  Any possibility of letting us set that ratio up?



Hello Susie 

I think that should be possible under "3 - Amount of water in recipe". Select the third option which lets you specify the water:lye ratio (I have it backwards in soapee). 

Or did you mean that you would like to see that option as a default? If so, I am working on a feature that will save your last calculator setting between recipes for sections 1-5.

Hope this helps and sorry if I misunderstood; coffee hasn't kicked in yet


----------



## Susie (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah, see, I ignored the wrong box!  Thanks!  This calculator really is wonderful!  It has all the benefits of the others, with none of the drawbacks!  And I can save and share recipes, and see other's shared recipes!


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 19, 2015)

So I put up a public recipe Basic Vegan W/ Palm, if anyone wants to friend me, feel free.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 19, 2015)

Having used it, I would say getting it to print on one page as much as possible, even with some notes, would be awesome. 

Also, the ability to add in adjustments would be good. For example, when I add in CA I need to adjust the lye amount. At the moment that is a scribbled note on the printed recipe, whereas some method of manually changing the lye amount would be handy indeed.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 21, 2015)

New Soapee Update 

Version 1.6 primarily introduces more social features. Work now starts on 1.7 which will concentrate on oil pricing and calculating soap bar prices.

*Enhancements*

* Added a Feed section which should show all latest public recipes, comments, user registrations and status updates
* Added *Status Updates* under the to right user menu -> My Status Updates. Initially these are only text but should be able to support image attachments soon. Users can comment on status updates.

*Fixes*

* Reset calculator after creating a recipe

Current outstanding feature requests can be seen here.

Please refresh or restart your browsers for the latest versions.


----------



## Susie (Aug 21, 2015)

That site just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, I just thought of something.

I have a "go to" base recipe that I really like. Is there any way I can make a template from one of those? That way I don't have to type the %'s each time and I can just make a copy of my existing "template" soap and make the changes (name, color, water amount, notes, ect.) and save it as a new recipe?

I just think this might be a great and useful feature!


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 21, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Ok, I just thought of something.
> 
> I have a "go to" base recipe that I really like. Is there any way I can make a template from one of those? That way I don't have to type the %'s each time and I can just make a copy of my existing "template" soap and make the changes (name, color, water amount, notes, ect.) and save it as a new recipe?
> 
> I just think this might be a great and useful feature!



I think this is already there. If you go into edit your base recipe, make your changes, and then there is a save as copy button at the bottom.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 21, 2015)

You are correct! My mistake!


----------



## Belizeanswirl (Aug 21, 2015)

My first post to say this awesome, and thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 22, 2015)

I finally remembered to go check this out and I have to say I'm in love with this lye calc. It gives me everything I like about soapcalc, but is actually tablet friendly (soapcalc doesn't let me save anything) and allows me to save and share  my recipes. Awesome, really awesome


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 22, 2015)

I do have a couple of questions though 

How do I add my profile pic? Can't find an option for that. And is the feed only created by comments on recipes? 

TIA 

ETA ignore my second question, I found the status update function LOL


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 22, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I do have a couple of questions though
> 
> How do I add my profile pic? Can't find an option for that. And is the feed only created by comments on recipes?
> 
> ...



Hi Gigi!!

I'll be adding image uploads shortly; these should work for recipes, status updates and profile pics.

The feed currently shows: comments on recipes and oils and status updates, new public recipes, new members and status updates... that's all I could think of for now but would _LOVE_ to hear any more suggestions


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 22, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Hi Gigi!!
> 
> I'll be adding image uploads shortly; these should work for recipes, status updates and profile pics.
> 
> The feed currently shows: comments on recipes and oils and status updates, new public recipes, new members and status updates... that's all I could think of for now but would _LOVE_ to hear any more suggestions



Thanks for the speedy reply 

I do have a suggestion - it would be great if there was a way to add images to a recipe (either an upload or an image link). This would help tremendously in keeping track of specifics regarding the recipe for future reference. I'm a visual person, so being able to add a photos would be awesome.

An example of my thinking would be: I have base recipe A, and each time I make it, I play with a different color or FO. The oils and size didn't change, but how I poured, colored, and or scented it did. I I could add a photo of each batch created using recipe A, with notes on that photo for things like date made, colorants, FOs, etc, that would be a tremendously useful tool. 

I don't know if this is a useful suggestion that others would value, but I know it would interest me greatly. Especially if I could allow public viewing of the "recipe photo gallery" independently of allowing access to the recipe specifics.

Just tossing ideas out there


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 22, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> An example of my thinking would be: I have base recipe A, and each time I make it, I play with a different color or FO. The oils and size didn't change, but how I poured, colored, and or scented it did. I I could add a photo of each batch created using recipe A, with notes on that photo for things like date made, colorants, FOs, etc, that would be a tremendously useful tool.



Super thanks for the feedback 

Early on I did toy with the idea of adding a journal feature to each recipe. The idea being that a user would be able to create multiple journal entries (a bit like status updates) for each recipe and be able to attach images. 

To me this sounds very similar to your batch idea; each time a user makes a recipe, they can create a journal with photos etc... other users can then comment on each journal

Should I go ahead and add this feature?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 22, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Super thanks for the feedback
> 
> Early on I did toy with the idea of adding a journal feature to each recipe. The idea being that a user would be able to create multiple journal entries (a bit like status updates) for each recipe and be able to attach images.
> 
> ...



I would if it were me LOL. I think it's an outstanding idea and would prove useful for any soaper


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 22, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I would if it were me LOL. I think it's an outstanding idea and would prove useful for any soaper



LOL thanks!!! 

Give me a few days. I'll announce it here once the feature is ready


----------



## JayJay (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that a journal would be great, especially if we can download into a word or excel file. I would be cautious to have all of my notes in an online app only.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 23, 2015)

Is there a "forgot my password" option on the login screen?


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 23, 2015)

JayJay said:


> Is there a "forgot my password" option on the login screen?



Sorry JayJay but there isn't.... the site doesn't store passwords... once it is lost... it is lost :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## JayJay (Aug 23, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Sorry JayJay but there isn't.... the site doesn't store passwords... once it is lost... it is lost :'(  :'(  :'(



So if I can't remember my password, then what do I do? Do I have to create a new profile?


----------



## not_ally (Aug 23, 2015)

Mac, that would be a problem for me, I use a number of different passwords for different sites, like they tell you to for security purposes.  

I try to stay signed in to sites w/my password "remembered" automatically, but it does not always work.  And it would be hard to have to re-register/create a new profile every time I forgot/signed in the wrong way if there was no "forgot my password"/please send to email option.  For me this is quite significant, maybe others have less issues with it, though.

I might be mis-reading this, though, maybe it is just like everywhere else, where if you screw up it just sends a re-set code to your email so that you set a new password?  That would be OK.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry, I should have elaborated.

I do plan to add a "Forgot Password" option in the future and that would require asking for a user's email when signing-up using username/password (to send a password reset email). Existing users should also be able to register an email address.

At the moment, soapee doesn't have email addresses in existing username/password so passwords cannot be reset.

For the time being, and if possible, I would recommend using the social buttons for passwordless signup; soapee asks default permissions (i.e. it only grabs your profile pic and nothing else).


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 24, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Sorry, I should have elaborated.
> 
> I do plan to add a "Forgot Password" option in the future and that would require asking for a user's email when signing-up using username/password (to send a password reset email). Existing users should also be able to register an email address.
> 
> ...



I tried using the social buttons and it wouldn't let me do it. I'm on a tablet, and most things allow me to use FB to login/create an account, but this is wouldn't.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 24, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Sorry, I should have elaborated.
> 
> I do plan to add a "Forgot Password" option in the future and that would require asking for a user's email when signing-up using username/password (to send a password reset email). Existing users should also be able to register an email address.
> 
> ...




Great. This will be helpful.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 24, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I tried using the social buttons and it wouldn't let me do it. I'm on a tablet, and most things allow me to use FB to login/create an account, but this is wouldn't.



Thanks Gigi!!

I didn't realise the social buttons didn't work on tablets. Super thanks for letting me know!

Is this an Ipad (I can try it on my wife's) or Android?

Thanks again!! 

PS. Password resets should be coming later this week - once image uploads are done - I am almost there


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 24, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Thanks Gigi!!
> 
> I didn't realise the social buttons didn't work on tablets. Super thanks for letting me know!
> 
> ...



It's an android, a kindle fire to be precise


----------



## not_ally (Aug 24, 2015)

Gigi, what gen Fire is that? I am a Kindle fanatic, I got my first one for a present when they first came out and have probably bought five since since, including the first gen Fire.  Despite my love for Kindles, I *hate* using the Fire to surf, it is so unwieldy/tricky that I just use it to stream movies/TV and occasionally read when I can't find my Kindle Paperwhite.  

I was thinking of getting another one b/c I thought maybe the problems using it as a mobile device had to do w/beta testing issues since it is a first gen, practically an antique in these respects.

ETA: sorry to derail, if I am.  I am wondering if it is a KF thing, though.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 24, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Gigi, what gen Fire is that? I am a Kindle fanatic, I got my first one for a present when they first came out and have probably bought five since since, including the first gen Fire.  Despite my love for Kindles, I *hate* using the Fire to surf, it is so unwieldy/tricky that I just use it to stream movies/TV and occasionally read when I can't find my Kindle Paperwhite.
> 
> I was thinking of getting another one b/c I thought maybe the problems using it as a mobile device had to do w/beta testing issues since it is a first gen, practically an antique in these respects.
> 
> ETA: sorry to derail, if I am.  I am wondering if it is a KF thing, though.



I got it about a year ago after my first one was stolen and this newer one is definitely better than it's predecessor. I use it exclusively because my laptop needs fixing and I have no issues with surfing. I used an earlier, maybe second generation, and it was not a good surfing experience, but these newer versions are awesome.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks, Gigi!  My Ipad got stolen, too, and I was psyched to think I had the Fire as a back-up and then it was not, really.  I will bite the bullet and get a new one.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 25, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I tried using the social buttons and it wouldn't let me do it. I'm on a tablet, and most things allow me to use FB to login/create an account, but this is wouldn't.



I can log in from my phone (Samsung Galaxy 5) with my G+ account with no problems.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 25, 2015)

Soapee Update - version 1.6.5 introduces image attachments and recipe journals 

*Enhancements*

* Added *Recipe Journals*. A recipe can have multiple journal entries with image attachments. Only the recipe owner can add a recipe journal entry. Public recipe journal entries can be commented on and are shown on the activity feed (along with any attachments)
* Additionally, added *image attachments* to recipes and status updates. 

Please refresh or restart your browsers for the latest versions.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 25, 2015)

It's awesome that you are working with the actual end users, taking in to account all the inputs and constantly updating the site. I wish this would become a first line resource for soapers. I have a small question on the recipes feature. There are no actual recipes, like no percentages of oils or the EO/FOs used. I understand that people guard their recipes and need to, but wouldn't it make sense to put up the whole recipe for the ones they wish to make public? Then people who tried could comment on their results and everyone could learn something. It sure would be super helpful for new soapers, like me.

ETA: just went back to check and I could see Doriettefarms recipe this time. So may be that function just didn't work for me before. I apologize.


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 25, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> I have a small question on the recipes feature. There are no actual recipes, like no percentages of oils or the EO/FOs used. I understand that people guard their recipes and need to, but wouldn't it make sense to put up the whole recipe for the ones they wish to make public? Then people who tried could comment on their results and everyone could learn something. It sure would be super helpful for new soapers, like me.
> 
> ETA: just went back to check and I could see Doriettefarms recipe this time. So may be that function just didn't work for me before. I apologize.



Thank you for your encouragement 

The recipes not showing might have been a glitch related to me pushing an update about 20 minutes ago.... but please let me know if this happens again as I could have introduced a bug in the last couple of days. 

Generally public recipes should show completely (i.e. oil breakdown, summaries, etc). If not then it might be worth doing a page refresh or restarting the browser.

Thanks again


----------



## mcnazar (Aug 27, 2015)

JayJay said:


> So if I can't remember my password, then what do I do? Do I have to create a new profile?



Soapee version 1.6.6 has just been released.

*Enhancements*

* Added  *Forgot Password* functionality in the login screen for users that have registered using username and password. Please fill-in your email in the My Profile so that soapee can send a password reset email.

* New username/password registrations now generate a *welcome email* with login and password details.

If you are not able to login then please private message me with your email address and username and I'll manually update the database for you.

Please refresh or restart your browsers for the latest versions.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 29, 2015)

I really like the soapee calculator. I'm using it more and more, and I love that I can store recipes to alter them easily, then do a save a copy to add it to my recipe book. Love it


----------



## JayJay (Aug 31, 2015)

mcnazar said:


> Soapee version 1.6.6 has just been released.
> 
> *Enhancements*
> 
> ...


 Sweet!! Thanks for the update! This is great.


----------



## osso (Sep 1, 2015)

A suggestion: have the recipe show ingredient totals in both grams and ounces, no matter which measurement was chosen (soapcalc does this).


----------



## reinbeau (Sep 1, 2015)

osso said:


> A suggestion: have the recipe show ingredient totals in both grams and ounces, no matter which measurement was chosen (soapcalc does this).


I heartily agree.  I prefer my lye, mainly, to be in grams.  Everything else in ounces (as I think in ounces, I can't grok grams intuitively).


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

Another thought as I was using this the other day. I noticed that I don't stay signed in when I exit my browser. I know its only one or 2 extra clicks (when singing in with google plus) but, it would be nice if there was a "Keep me signed in" button. I'm not sure if thats a difficult thing to do or not. 

Btw, ever since you posted about this wonderful calculator, every recipe that I've made has been run/saved on this calculator. I really really like it.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Another thought as I was using this the other day. I noticed that I don't stay signed in when I exit my browser. I know its only one or 2 extra clicks (when singing in with google plus) but, it would be nice if there was a "Keep me signed in" button. I'm not sure if thats a difficult thing to do or not.
> 
> Btw, ever since you posted about this wonderful calculator, every recipe that I've made has been run/saved on this calculator. I really really like it.



Me too galaxy. I love the tool


----------

